# Malkoff Headband for MD2



## etc (Jul 23, 2018)

I ordered that headband gizmo from Malkoff, the one that converts your MD2 light into a headlamp.

I shall evaluate it and see how it works.

As a footnote, I never liked dedidcated headlamps. They are less durable than corresponding non-headlamp lights, and not convenient to carry. They are a single purpose device. I really hope this headband converts an MD2 with Malkoff M61T into a viable headlamp and then back. It should come really handy for auto repair, etc.


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Jul 23, 2018)

The Angle headlamps are pretty good. Remove it from handband and you have a light. Tail stand and compact. Some even have clip if you want to clip it on your shirt or bream of the hat.

I wouldn't put a Surefire G2 or something of that size on my head.

I just checked out the headband. Looks nice but seems like not much angle adjustment.

I had a few of the Nite Ize. They are okay. Malkoff seems better because it has a strap over the head.


----------



## Random Dan (Jul 23, 2018)

Yeah I thought that holder was designed for MDC. MD2 would be way too heavy.


----------



## etc (Jul 24, 2018)

A MD2 with Primary Lithiums and a Z41 tailcap is one of the lightest and compact MD-series you can get. An MD1 or MD1.5 is very marginally lighter and smaller. I am willing to deal with a few extra grams for the sake of convenience.

An 18650 is heavier than primaries but even then it's not so bad.

Now MD3 is when it gets heavy.

Plus you can always replace the potted/heatsinked Malkoff module with a cheap, light one to cut down on weight. I have one of these two if the heavy Malkoff becomes an issue, but I don't think it will.


----------



## Blues (Jul 24, 2018)

Frankly, I'm somewhat disappointed that Malkoff doesn't make a dedicated headlamp as opposed to the less than ideal method involved with the system the OP is about to test.

That said, in the absence of a Malkoff truly created for the purpose, I must admit that I've been completely satisfied with the Nitecore HC30 (neutral) for all my hands free, after dark forays both in terms of its utility and durability.

Obviously, mileage will vary based upon needs and willingness to compromise.


----------



## etc (Jul 24, 2018)

That is an interesting point. I would want nothing less than Surefire 6P quality or Malkoff MD2 type quality in a headlamp. No cheap plastic. 
18650 or primaries. The tailcap that screws on. 
I've had several headlamps that just disintegrated over the last 10 years. Very poor build quality and that was one of the best HL available on the forum at the time. Princeton Tech.

I wouldn't mind a really nice headband that used MD2, I will see if this thing is what I want or not.


----------



## Blues (Jul 28, 2018)

Did you get the headband? How's it working out?


----------



## Modernflame (Jul 28, 2018)

Like Dan said, the Malkoff headlamp holder was designed for the MDC line, not the MD2. I'm curious if it can be stretched to fit and what effect that will have on the long term durability of the nylon / elastic.


----------



## Blues (Jul 28, 2018)

Modernflame said:


> Like Dan said, the Malkoff headlamp holder was designed for the MDC line, not the MD2. I'm curious if it can be stretched to fit and what effect that will have on the long term durability of the nylon / elastic.



If it fits, it may illuminate his shoes very well.


----------



## knucklegary (Jul 28, 2018)

I say take some duct tape and wrap your MD2 or HD right around your head, of course you'll need to be wearing a ball cap and a shaven head will help ease the pain pulling the tape off!


----------



## Blues (Jul 28, 2018)

knucklegary said:


> I say take some duct tape and wrap your MD2 or HD right around your head, of course you'll need to be wearing a ball cap and a shaven head will help ease the pain pulling the tape off!



Might help to tweeze the eyebrows too if it slips down from the weight some.


----------



## Blues (Aug 3, 2018)

No news from etc. Be nice to find out if it worked for him or not.


----------



## NutSAK (Aug 14, 2018)

I love my Malkoffs as much as the next guy, but I prefer a dedicated Zebralight headlamp for frequent automotive work. They've proven extremely durable for me.

Malkoff and Zebralight cover all the bases...

Are you there etc?


----------



## Woods Walker (Aug 25, 2018)

I just ran for hours wearing a true dedicated headlamp. Comfort is key with a headlamp. I can't really see that mass of a MD2 working out for active use. I have a Malkoff flashlight inside the running pack should the headlamp fail.


----------



## knucklegary (Aug 26, 2018)

So whatever happened to ETC on this thread? 
It's not like he is shy, most of his posts run incessantly:huh2:


----------



## Blues (Aug 26, 2018)

Maybe after trying it out it became a _sore_ subject. 

(I think we surmised the answer long ago, Gary.)


----------



## KentuckyMike (Aug 27, 2018)

Blues said:


> No news from etc. Be nice to find out if it worked for him or not.





NutSAK said:


> Are you there etc?



The headlamp section is a little less traveled so maybe he forgot. I shot him a PM to see if he'd be willing to post an update. I am curious how it worked out too.


----------



## markr6 (Aug 28, 2018)

Random Dan said:


> Yeah I thought that holder was designed for MDC. MD2 would be way too heavy.



I was going to say, I think I would have to visit the chiropractor the next day after trying this.


----------



## etc (Aug 28, 2018)

I completely forgot - sorry - and thanks for the PM. 
I haven't used it once.

To make a long story short, I was not thrilled with it and a bit underwhlemed, probably the first Malkoff product I can say that about, which doesn't even fall into the category of high-tech at all, more like clothing I suppose.

The first big apparent problem, the loop where you stick in the light, some MD series, is velcroed to the headband itself. My MD2 lights are heavy. M61** series modules are heavy, the Li-ion batteries are heavy, the bodies/bezels/taicaps are metal. I can see where if you bend at the right angle or move suddenly, or if you are under the car, and snag the light upon something, the velcro will disengage and your MD series device will fly to the floor. I was kinda shocked to see that flaw in the design, and I don't know why you would need the velcro at all, to remove/reinstall the light onto the headband. I have many lights and don't have a problem dedicating a full time light to this headband.

This problem can be remedied by sewing the piece that is velcro'ed to the headband. I should not have to do that, given what it costs, make some mods to it. I need to locate my needle and the thread - they are laying around somewhere. 

But there is a bigger problem that I don't see a remediation for. The headband is not adjustable, incredibly. There is no way to adjust either the circumference either the horizontal band or the vertical one. Therefore, one size fits none. That is really bizarre and does not accommodate various situations. For example in the winter you may wear it over a hat, in the summer, without a hat. The size it came in, is a bit loose for me. I will try it over a hat and maybe end up with a better fit. So I was really surprised to discover this lack of thought into the design. That and the Velcro'ed piece just doesnt make any sense.

I will toss it in the car and probably load it with Surefire G2x Pro, which is the lightest light I have, I think. And load it with primaries which are even lighter. I will also try a 2xAAA cheapo light I have, it's not compact and may end up a perfect fit, so if I drop the thing, no concern about damage. 

In short, the headband needs to be completely redesigned. Nice try and high quality but full of bugs. I am not putting any of my expensive MDxx / 6P lights into that contraption for sure.


----------



## archimedes (Aug 28, 2018)

Well ... it is designed for the MDC, not MDx, I believe :ironic:


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Aug 28, 2018)

etc said:


> which doesn't even fall into the category of high-tech at all, more like clothing I suppose.



why would you consider a strap headband "high-tech"?


----------



## etc (Aug 28, 2018)

this subforum is about headlights. Presumably that is the focal point, not so much about peripheral accessories. I am making it crystal clear this is not a high-tech Malkoff device just some accessory that I have an issue with its design. *That* is the point. Not a high-tech failure.

Malkoff excels where he must excel.


----------



## etc (Sep 2, 2018)

I found the perfect light for the Malkoff headband. Quark Mini ML. I got it several year ago and never really used it all that much. It's light, takes 1x123 and is not much bigger than the cell it takes. As a reminder, it's the 3-mode model. Low-med-high and on high, it's circa 200 lumens. Not bad for such a small light. I have no idea which generation it is and totally does not matter.

Forget about using MD2 series with M61T/M61 whatever, the light is too heavy and the little velcro contraption will rip right off if you move suddenly, or bend the wrong way. Not with the Quark, it's tiny and light and has no momentum. And if fits. But I would not trust any of my expensive lights to this device. It needs an upgrade and IMO Velcro needs to go.

So I am kind of able to salvage the situation to my satisfaction. I would not trust any of my heavier, expensive lights to it. 

This light is small enough, I think you can safely crawl under cars and stuff. You can supplement it with whatever hand-held device but this thing is nice.

As a footnote, I realized I can adjust the headband horizontally, the circumference of it that's vertical. There is that Velcro you can adjust somewhat, so it's not as bad as I thought. Vertically though, you are stuck with the one setting. 

The Malkoff headband takes permanent residence in the vehicle along with the Quark ML that's the best custom made light just for it. This *is* the light for autorepair, when you are stranded. And the headband goes into my emergency kit. Truly divine intervention here, the light was unused for years and now that thing comes along and it all fits together wonderfully. I got the Quark used so it must be 5 years old at this point. What a neat little device. Totally cannot compete with anything made within the last 2 years, not with the "real" lights but it works so well in this headband. It is small and bright on the medium and high modes.

In fact I will go walking around tonight to take it for its first meaningful test drive. In the Malkoff headband. I can totally see myself jogging in it. With that Quark.

There are 3 places you can attach the lights. One directly on top of the head and two on each side. So, if you have 3 Quarks or similar sized 1x123 lights, that's where they go. I don't have a Malkoff MD-series 1x123 light but suspect it's too heavy with its heatsink for this contraption. *Unless* you sew it in place. I do *not* trust Velcro. But there we go. The lights on the each side aim more or less straight ahead, like car headlights. The light on top aims kinda down a bit, perfect for whatever it is you are doing. With all 3 in sync, this is a wonderful idea. You can get tons of coverage. 

However Malkoff still needs to come up with a much heavier-duty headband that can accommodate any 6P or even 9P with a heavy heatsinked module. And without Velcro, please. It's fine for adjustment but not for the module. I think I will sew that module piece in place so there is no possibility of it flying off. Maybe the side ones too.
So nice try. I think I will rate it 3.5/5.


----------

